# Has anyone heard of Twins?



## Mr.T (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone heard of any successful mini twins? I've heard of big horses but never mini. Anyone have pictures?


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd imagine the prognosis is just as poor (if not worse) for minis as it is for horses. Mares are not designed for twins.


----------



## wwminis (Jan 17, 2011)

You can check it out here! http://www.mini-horse.org/health_care_twin_foals.html

Good luck

Bill


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 17, 2011)

Any horse, big or small, that is shown to be growing two fetuses should definitely have one pinched off (can they do that for miniatures...probably not) or have the pregnancy terminated for the safety of the mare. In some breeds it's more common (Thoroughbreds and Clydesdales come to mind) and ultrasounding should not be a thought but, rather, a necessity in that case.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 17, 2011)

There was an article in one of the AMHR or AMHA magazines a few years back about a set of mini twins that survived. I actually believe the mare may have been a rescue, I might be wrong on that part, but I do know they survived. Regardless, it is nothing I would want to be faced with.


----------



## Dona (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, there was at least one case of surviving twins to a Miniature mare. It was in Canada, I believe, and the mare was a larger one....36" - 38"? She had two adorable pinto foals that were born healthy & doing well last I heard. There were photos of them posted on LB Forum when it happened. Don't know if they would still be in the archives or not.

There was also a case of Siamese Twins born to an AMHA Miniature mare in California a few years ago. The owner said that they were alive just a couple days before the birth, as they could be seen & felt kicking up a storm. They were delivered naturally (with help of course!) ....but dead. It was quite a shock as no one knew in advance there were twins, let alone Siamese Twins! She sent me photos she took of them, and had several Universities wanting to study them. After seeing these photos, it's hard to believe that poor mare delivered them naturally.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, Dona! Those are amazing pics. I've never heard of conjoined twins in horses (but I guess it can happen in all mammals).


----------



## Joanne (Jan 19, 2011)

They were delivered "naturally" ????????

OMG I hope a veterinarian provided sedation to the mare.





Amazing photos! Thanks for sharing Dona.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 19, 2011)

Good Lord!





Thank you SO MUCH for posting those pics. Extremely interesting and informative. I can NOT imagine them being born without a C-section, but wow, what a learning experience. Do you know if the mare ever foaled after that?


----------



## Reble (Jan 19, 2011)

Dona said:


>


thanks Dona, that is just something you do not see everyday.

would not have thought...


----------



## Connie P (Jan 20, 2011)

Very interesting Dona. Thanks for posting.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 20, 2011)

How interesting. Hope the mare was ok after that,


----------



## ohmt (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree Diane-I've never heard of a horse having conjoined twins!! Can you imagine going in after the mare was having trouble and feeling TWO heads?! I would have freaked out. Can't believe the mare delivered without a C section. Very amazing!


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 24, 2011)

Twins by horses is not so good, it is more delecate certainly for the mare.

Amazing photos !!!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jan 27, 2011)

I saved the picture on my hard-drive for school!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 28, 2011)

Dona, do you mind if I share those pics with another horse message-board I'm on? We were just talking about twins over there not long ago


----------



## Dona (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish I could remember the lady's name....I've been racking my brain & going through my records to no avail.



She was a potential client who had contacted me about buying one of my horses. We talked & e-mailed back & forth for quite some time, and then she called me one day to let me know her little mare had foaled...Siamese Twins! And then she e-mailed me the photos. All I can remember for sure, is that she was from California (Northern California, I believe). She told me that her vet contacted several universities & they were HIGHLY interested in studying this phenomenon. I don't know which university (or universities)she choose to give this opportunity to.

I believe she told me the mare was doing fine afterwards, (considering what she had been through) but I have no idea whether she conceived or foaled since then, as I've lost contact with the owner & my memory just isn't cooperating the way I'd like it to now days. :-( I'm just glad I saved those photos! I wonder if she is a member here on the Forum? I guess if she was, she would have joined in this conversation by now. She may not even have Miniatures anymore....I just don't know. It's probably been 7, 8 years since this happened. You know, I DID post these photos here on the Forum when I first received them from her. I wonder if they could still be in the Archives somewhere? I probably would have put the lady's name in the post with the photos.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2011)

Dona..

It could be Stephanie R. who was Horsesong.

www.horsesong.com

She is in CA you might want to contact her.

Andrea


----------



## Dona (Jan 29, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Dona, do you mind if I share those pics with another horse message-board I'm on? We were just talking about twins over there not long ago


Sure....you are more than welcome to use them.


----------

